# Apple sued over "millions of colors" claim



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

http://blogs.pcworld.com/staffblog/archives/006736.html

Turns out that some of Apple's computers on display thousands of colors -- not the millions that they claim. I'm not sure that I could tell the difference! I wonder if they intentionally misled people, or just used the same ad copy as those that actually do show millions of colors...


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Interesting. According to Apple's site, the iMac comes with an ATI Radeon video card and the lowest end ATI card offered in an iMac seems like it could display millions of colors easily. I wonder where the "disconnect" actually is.

Peace...


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

The disconnect is in the monitor, which is only capable of displaying 6 bits for each color. Do the math.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

JohnWill said:


> The disconnect is in the monitor, which is only capable of displaying 6 bits for each color.


Where did you get the specs on the monitor?

Peace...


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

I also read the 6-bit thing in one of the articles on the topic -- I'm not sure whether or not it's actually on the Apple site.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

tomdkat said:


> Where did you get the specs on the monitor?
> 
> Peace...


[WEBQUOTE="http://blogs.pcworld.com/staffblog/archives/006736.html"]LCD manufacturers use 3 different technologies to make LCD screens, TN, MVA/PVA, and IPS. TN screens are the least expensive, only employ 6 bits/color, & display a max of 262K colors, while the more expensive PVA and IPS are 8 bits/color and can display 16.7 million colors. When Apple introduced the 20-inch iMacs they employed IPS (actually a variant, S-IPS) screens made by Phillips. S-IPS has a wider color gamut than TN or PVA and is generally found only on expensive monitors used for medicine or pro video/photo editing. So it was a big deal that Apple was using the premium screens on iMacs, and if Apple switched the S-IPS screen for a cheapie TN but kept claiming the screen shows "millions" of colors, that's potentially actionable. BTW, pretty much all mfgs misrepresent TN screens as capable of "millions" of colors--Samsung is just as vulnerable as Apple[/WEBQUOTE]


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Thanks for the background! :up:

Peace...


----------

